# 5dm3 book(manual) & custom functions



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 29, 2012)

I need verification of two things. On page 322 of the 53md manual (should be the list of assignable functions to camera controls), the very first icon (between the word "Page" and the AF-ON icon....what is it?

I believe its the regular camera shutter button, but I can't find confirmation of what that symbol is anywhere (extra points for pointing me to the confirmation).

Next, can anyone verify which settings are the factory default? I'm a bit surprised that don't indicate that, but then again they never have before.

Finally, does anyone have access to a non-protected version of that same manual (english version). I don't understand why manufactures block editing & markups of the digitial file. Right now I'm working off a pdf printout of the same file.

Thanks!


----------



## photophreek (Mar 29, 2012)

That symbol is indeed the shutter button. If you turn to pg. 321 and look at the middle illustration(2), the manual is highlighting the shutter button in white. The illustration below 2 is 3 and it shows the camera functions that can be associated with that button and the manual is highligting the middle function which is "metering start". The function to the left is "metering start and AF" which is the default for the shutter button. In each case, the first function is the default function for the button highlighted and the functions to the right are the available functions that can be assigned to that button. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## yjiang (Mar 29, 2012)

AF-on is for metering start and AF. If you want to separate AF with metering you can use this button to do AF. You can assign half-press shutter button to metering only from default "metering start and AF". With this setting you can lock your AF with AF-on button and you can use half-press shutter button to do metering. In this situation you do not need to worry AF moving when you press half way for shutter button. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 29, 2012)

That you guys. Much appreciated.


----------

